# HMCS Onondaga on the rocks



## Navy_Blue (2 Sep 2008)

Well I can't find a news release yet but it seems HMCS Onondaga had a mishap this past weekend while they tried to place her on her new cradle in Rimouski.  I was told today one of her STBD ballast tanks have been punctured and most of her tanks on that side are now flooded.  This happened while they were dragging her on to her new home.  Sounds like a big mess.  If anyone among us can par les vous frances and has access to local news in Rimouski you might find it there.  I would really like to see how she looks.


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Sep 2008)

Some background on the project:

The Onondaga Project


----------



## Snafu-Bar (2 Sep 2008)

Link is bad on my end. Opens blank page.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Sep 2008)

http://www.shmp.qc.ca/html/the_onandaga_project.htm 

Try this one


----------



## Snafu-Bar (2 Sep 2008)

Second one works thanks.

 Looks like a cool project much akin to perhaps the HMCS Haida and a few others i'm probably unaware of around the country. 

 If they keep it operational in a floating or travelling capacity the potential of a travelling museam piece would probably have a more beneficial result as apposed to parked permanently in one spot, not only in tourism aspects but in cadet training and potential recruiting aspects as well. Getting more people onboard might get more people interested in the daily aspects of the Sub and get some people hooked in the process.

 Cheers.


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Sep 2008)

The Oberon's were taken out of service in part because of the problems in keeping them in operational service.  The possibility of a Museum group keeping one running is about nil.


----------



## Navy_Blue (2 Sep 2008)

It was going up on blocks when this happend.  They were using heavy duty tow trucks with block and tackle and it was slow moving and the tide left before they could finish.  When they came back tide had returned and ruined their day.  Was hoping someone could catch some french news to see if the media picked it up.   ???


----------



## Ammo (2 Sep 2008)

Here is a backgrounder on the project:
http://www.dnd.ca/site/Newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=1808
But I am still searching the news for any article (French and English)
MTF


----------



## geo (2 Sep 2008)

not yet....


----------



## Ammo (2 Sep 2008)

Here are a couple of pictures from the French version of the Onondaga Project web site. It hasn't been translated yet. Check it out at http://www.shmp.qc.ca/html/nouvelles.htm
So very briefly and quickly translated, it happened Sunday morning at 0600hrs as they were trying to line it up with the stand (2nd picture). Obviously it wasn't lined up properly on the last of the 5 stands, resulting in the submarine to tip over. They will have to wait until 17 Sept (For high tide) to drag it out and take it back to Rimouski Port. They will then try it again on Oct 15th. "The grand opening scheduled for May 2009 is not compromised".


----------



## Stoker (2 Sep 2008)

Here's some better pictures.

http://www.radioman.ca/submarine10.htm


----------



## geo (2 Sep 2008)

Let's hope that it looks worse than it actualy is....

Good luck Onondaga.


----------



## Klinkaroo (5 Sep 2008)

I live in Rimouski and I can tell you this was a big F Up... Problem is that this entire setup was done by civil engineers instead of naval architects specialized in boat slips. The angle of the sub wasn't aligned with the blocks and the tow line was not in line with the blocks either. Also instead of having the sub sitting on wooden blocks to properly hold the sub they used metal. What should have been done is the back end of the boat lowered to better match the angle of the slip allowing the sub to sit completely on the blocks before hauling it out of the water. 

I will go out soon and grab you guys some more pictures, any questions shoot away, I know a naval architect that is investigating studying the incident.


----------



## Diamond Jim (8 Sep 2008)

Maybe they should contact these guy's to get tips on how to do it the right way...

http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/572-ins-kursura-submarine-museum.html

Sad that Halifax couldn't along with Ottawa do something in the way of a Naval Museum using one of the O Boats, Halifax is the logical choice for one of these as the history of Submarines is very much tied in with Halifax..


----------



## schanzle (16 Sep 2008)

I was in Rimouski when the Onondaga went on the rocks.  A close inspection of her starboard side, where she is leaning on rocks, suggests that the ballast tanks may be holed.   It appears that they did not do their homework and certainly underestimated the difficulty of maintining here upright.  The 5 "chariots" used to support the sub are only 1/3 on the sub's beam and were designed with almost no lateral strength.  I have lots of pictures, which I will post in the next few days on my website.

The tides high enough (15.1 feet) for a reprise are on the 16th and 17th of October.  There is a 15.7 foot tide on November 14th.  Winter comes early in Rimouski, so they need to get going or wait unitil next year.

Cheers,


----------



## Ammo (31 Oct 2008)

ONONDAGA IS WELL PLACED FOR A FINAL PULL IN NOVEMBER
Monday 20 October 2008
When Onondaga shifted on Friday, she ended up in a good position on the ramp. That means she does not have to go back to Rimouski-Est for the winter. She will be righted in the next two weeks and she will be pulled all the way up during the high tides of November 13 to November 16.

Latest news and videos at http://www.radioman.ca/submarine19.htm


----------



## Klinkaroo (31 Oct 2008)

That's what they say.

Don't mean to be the pessimist here but I dived in Pointe-au-Père last weekend and one of my instructors, a professional diver, went to take a look at the ramp and train. His personal opinion is it isn't pretty but then again he isn't an engineer.

I hope they finally get it up there.


----------



## Klinkaroo (18 Nov 2008)

Well been away from home for a 3 weeks now and I had read that they were suppose to tow the sub around the 16th of November. Anyone here any news on what is happening? Did they make it finally?


----------



## Ammo (19 Nov 2008)

Check out this web site http://www.radioman.ca/main_e3.htm (Project Onondaga)
"RADIOMAN" seems to be on top of the story.


----------



## karl28 (19 Nov 2008)

Ammo  

     Thank you for sharing that link had some great photos on it . Are they going to turn it into a museum ???  I didn't realize how big those subs where .


----------



## Ammo (20 Nov 2008)

Yes...
The Onondaga Project is an initiative of the Pointe-au-Père Maritime Historic Site and the city of Rimouski. The aim of the project is to convert a decommissionned Canadian submarine, HMCS Onondaga, into a submarine museum by pulling it out of the water and making it accessible to the public in 2009 at Pointe-au-Père.
http://www.radioman.ca/submarine21.htm refers
Cheers


----------



## NavyShooter (8 Dec 2008)

Any progress updates?

NS


----------



## Stoker (8 Dec 2008)

From what I have seen she's up on the slip or beach or whatever they call it. The hull looks pretty beat up though.


----------



## Ammo (8 Dec 2008)

"Submarine ONONDAGA Finally Reaches Final Haven" the latest news. Seems like this web site gets updated periodically: http://www.shmp.qc.ca/html/the_onondaga_project.htm
Also check out the following:http://www.radioman.ca/main_e3.htm


----------



## CountDC (8 Dec 2008)

karl28 said:
			
		

> Ammo
> 
> Thank you for sharing that link had some great photos on it . Are they going to turn it into a museum ???  I didn't realize how big those subs where .



Only big from the outside.  ;D

Hopefully they will fix it and turn it into a nice museum.


----------



## karl28 (20 Dec 2008)

CountDC  

        Yeah it would be nice to see if they where turned into a museum . What better way to learn some Canadian Navy history than a submarine that took part of it .


----------



## The_Dictat (12 Jun 2009)

HMCS Onondaga is now open to the public.  

http://lcn.canoe.ca/lcn/infos/regional/archives/2009/06/20090612-102318.html


----------

